# Stopovers in the Lake District then on to scotland



## Bertie burstner (Feb 3, 2018)

We are Driving up to the Lake District and then travelling up to Scotland from sussex in April. 
We actually have 2 whole weeks holiday! And can’t wait
Any suggestions for stopovers and interesting things to see and do around Cumbria and Scotland
Thank you
Bertie B


----------



## 2cv (Feb 3, 2018)

Loads of nice spots near the M6/M74 in the POIs, or the Green Frog at Moffat has a nice little cl and good cafe for less the a tenner a night. https://www.thegreenfrogmoffat.co.uk/
Nice pub at Beattock allows overnighting and the Metal Bridge Inn near Gretna even has an area set aside for vans.
Dumfries and Galloway is a nice area to explore.


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi hope you enjoy ,for info around the lakes obanboy goes that way a lot he may be along to give you a few tips,as bill said the frog is handy a mind tell kris you’re a W member 
All the best


----------



## Bertie burstner (Feb 3, 2018)

The laird said:


> Hi hope you enjoy ,for info around the lakes obanboy goes that way a lot he may be along to give you a few tips,as bill said the frog is handy a mind tell kris you’re a W member
> All the best



Thank you for your suggestions, we have written them down and will be planning out route


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2018)

Bertie burstner said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, we have written them down and will be planning out route



Meant to also say the kelpies at Falkirk if you go and park there overnight use the small car park on the left as you go in ,the security are there till 10#30 ish if you offer them a cuppa they might not accept but you will be well looked after as they can’t make one ,boy racers come to the big car park but they are not as prominent now adays ,also you can stop at limekilnes at rosyth overlooking the forth with views of the bridges and there’s a bistro there for a nice coffee ,,spots are in poi,s


----------



## Mul (Feb 3, 2018)

... J41, for Wigton then Silloth, old Victorian "seaside" resort... Blackpool of the North ... allegedly !!!  Good Chippies. Couple of spots to stop for free. Nice views ove Solway ? 

Chrz Mul


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 4, 2018)

Bertie burstner said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, we have written them down and will be planning out route



Planning a route. I find it works for the first night possibly then either I can’t find a poi I’ve chosen or end up taking a different route 
Think it’s more fun that way anyhow or just stop when I’m tired


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 4, 2018)

*A bit further North*

CR Mennock Pass (Dumfries & Galloway)

Latitude = 55.372795
Longitude = -3.812833

Others nearby


----------



## Debroos (Feb 4, 2018)

chrismilo said:


> Planning a route. I find it works for the first night possibly then either I can’t find a poi I’ve chosen or end up taking a different route
> Think it’s more fun that way anyhow or just stop when I’m tired



I have huge fun planning a route then after a day or so even more fun not sticking to it!


----------

